# reiserfs booting problem [solved]

## roelof

Hello, 

Im now trying to adapt a kernel for my wishes.

I enabled reiserfs in the kernel by putting a * in file-system > reiserfs.

In fstab I have this :

/dev/sdb3     /    reiserfs   1 2 

But when i try to boot this kernel I get a message that init tries different filesystem but not reiserfs.

So the kernel chrashes.

What do I have done wrong ???

RoelofLast edited by roelof on Fri Oct 09, 2009 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 01allein

You should try another fs, It is very common to have problems with reiserfs.

Here, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap4, you can find this (ReiserFS appears to be less maintained than other filesystems).

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Ok, you compiled reiser into the kernel.

Did you put the kernel in boot and set it to boot with grub?

----------

## roelof

Yep, 

I put the kernel in boot and set it to boot with lilo.

Roelof

----------

## Anon-E-moose

what does the lilo.conf look like?

----------

## roelof

Lilo.conf looks like this :

```

boot=/dev/sdb1

prompt

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.30-r6

   label=gentoo

   read-only

   boot=/dev/sdb3

```

Roelof

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *roelof wrote:*   

> Lilo.conf looks like this :
> 
> ```
> 
> boot=/dev/sdb1
> ...

 

I'm going to assume that "boot=/dev/sdb3" is a typo and it really reads "root=/dev/sdb3"

----------

## roelof

Yep, youre right.

I was a typo.

Roelof

----------

## Anon-E-moose

From your initial post, it "seems" that the kernel that is booting does not have reiser support in it, 

otherwise it would have read your filesystem.

After you copied the new kernel to /boot, did you rerun lilo?

I always reran it, whenever I compiled a new kernel.

----------

## roelof

This is a first install of this system.

So according to the handbook , I first made the kernel and after that I emerged lilo.

Roelof

----------

## Anon-E-moose

You emerged it, but did you run it?

You need to run /sbin/lilo every time you install a new kernel or change the menu

it's in the handbook.

I'm not trying to be difficult, but there are only a few things that can be wrong at this point.

----------

## Jaglover

In some cases, mounting /boot before installing a new kernel can give miraculous results.   :Razz: 

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> In some cases, mounting /boot before installing a new kernel can give miraculous results.  

 

 :Laughing:   True, if boot is a separate partition.   :Laughing: 

----------

## roelof

Hello, 

Yes, I ran it.

Boot was mounted when I make the kernel and boot is a separate partition nl. sdb1 with ext2.

Roelof

----------

## roelof

Hello, 

I know what the problem is but it's a wierd problem.

I enable reiserfs in the kernel.

I checked the config and still reiserfs is enabled.

I do make & make modules_install.

I checked the config file and reiserfs is disabled.

I reboot and get a kernel panic.

Who knows how to solve this spooky thing ?

Roelof

----------

## Anon-E-moose

This is what I run "make bzImage modules modules_install"

The .config file should never be modified with this

Edit to add:

I do make & make modules_install

& ??? I hope that was a typo it sould be &&

----------

## roelof

hello, 

It's not a typo.

tomorrow I will try again with the right way.

Roelof

----------

## 01allein

Once I used reiserfs, but It didnt word well so I too xfs

----------

## roelof

Hello, 

Doing make && make module_install instead of make & make modules_install and after that running lilo solved the problem.

Roelof

----------

